# maxima brake conversion question



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

ok, i did search and didnt find the exact answer im looking for so here it 

I have a 98 200sx se, and i believe that car has the same front disks as an se-r of any other year. I want rear disks in the worst way. On fastbrakes the rear maxima conversion is basically the same price as the se-r conversion. I know that with the maxima brakes ill have to upgrade the mc but im really worried about (and call me vain) is are the rear brakes going to look bigger than the front and therefore silly. or is if i upgrade to the nx fronts are they the same size rotor and thusly silly looking as well? does anyone have a pic of the conversion i guess is what im getting at. cause come on.... are those rear se-r disks really impresive....instead of tiny drums i'd have tiny disks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200esex said:


> ok, i did search and didnt find the exact answer im looking for so here it
> 
> I have a 98 200sx se, and i believe that car has the same front disks as an se-r of any other year. I want rear disks in the worst way. On fastbrakes the rear maxima conversion is basically the same price as the se-r conversion. I know that with the maxima brakes ill have to upgrade the mc but im really worried about (and call me vain) is are the rear brakes going to look bigger than the front and therefore silly. or is if i upgrade to the nx fronts are they the same size rotor and thusly silly looking as well? does anyone have a pic of the conversion i guess is what im getting at. cause come on.... are those rear se-r disks really impresive....instead of tiny drums i'd have tiny disks.


first off to let you know, you wont have to change the front brakes. you actually have se-r 11" rotors on there, for some reason they upgraded the front brakes on the 98-99 200sx/sentras. you can get the brake upgrades through fastbrakes which would give you a thicker rotor, 4 piston caliber and ebc green(i believe that is what they use for pads) in the front, and then just do the se-r rear brake conversion to match, goin with the maximas will most likely be too big and chincy. keep in mind, unless you are running a lot of work like turbo or a hell of a lot of all motor work you dont really need drum rears.. your rear brakes dont contribute that much braking power.. i believe its like 20%(somewhere around there) of braking power...


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

so the front and rear brakes then would be 11" i guess thats alright. (btw dont even mension the willwood conversion cause i cant even thing about that much cash ) I really wish someone had done this swap it doesnt seem very popular.


----------



## Se-Rkid2012 (Nov 12, 2003)

200esex said:


> so the front and rear brakes then would be 11" i guess thats alright. (btw dont even mension the willwood conversion cause i cant even thing about that much cash ) I really wish someone had done this swap it doesnt seem very popular.


Here's a more common swap that people would know about... why don't you just find an old like 95 se-r at a junk yard and then swap out the hubs, you could even use an NX2000 hub i'm sure. i mean if you don't have rear disc and you want them then that's the way to go. that will give you plenty of stopping power plus the clean look. you may have to replace the rotors because they are old but hey, if you buy a brake kit you're going to drop some cash. the se-r rear disc brakes are good enough, unless you have bigger than 16'' wheels than a big brake would be the way to go


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

see thats the problem, i have 17s on right now, so if i could aford bigger brakes it be cool, i only wunna drop like 500$ or so though. I will probably go with the rear se-r swap. there just so small though.....


----------



## Se-Rkid2012 (Nov 12, 2003)

well, you could do the se-r conversion and then just wait till you get the cash for the big brake, you don't need the big brake kit really...


----------

